# MES smokers Chimney addition!



## sonnyhad (Oct 1, 2011)

Just wondering how many of you guys are using the chimney suggestion someone on here posted awhile back and your comments about it. I decided to create a new thread so we can all get others comments and Idea's .

Personally I think its just what the doctor ordered. I has made it easier to control the temp without so much variance. And I think it creates more draft in the unit so the smoke works better.

Please post your comments. And input other suggestions.

Thanks to whoever it was that came up with this idea!!

its a 3" hot water heater vent, the 90 degree elbow, fits right in the recess for the vent on top of the unit.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 1, 2011)

If ya look around in the stickys and WIKIs there is tons of mes mod threads..

  Here's one from the handy dandy search tool.

.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87723/mes-hot-mods-related-mods-or-creations

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's a couple pics and a link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111307/problem-keeping-amnps-lit-in-mes-30


Courtesy of bfelgar











Does a chimney help?

Yes!


Todd


----------



## fire393 (Oct 1, 2011)

works for me!!


----------

